# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nghe bố dặn này, con trai tương lai

## hieutt

Trước hết, đầu thư bố phải nhấn mạnh một điều với con: Sau này chắc chắn bố sẽ là một ông bố khó tính và không tình cảm.

Hiện tại, bố - một thằng thanh niên 25 tuổi - mới ra trường một năm, lăn lộn ngoài đời chưa được bao nhiêu. Kinh nghiệm không có nhiều, hay thậm chí là gần như không có.

Bố viết thư này vào một đêm hè nóng chảy mỡ, sau một ngày mệt mỏi của một khoảng thời gian có thể nói là bận. Bố viết vì tự dưng trong đầu bố nhảy ra vài lời muốn nhắn nhủ tới con.

…

Bố mới chia tay người yêu, hay chính xác hơn là bố bị người yêu đá. Hiện tại thì bố vẫn chưa yêu ai và chưa ai yêu bố, cho nên bố chưa thể kể ra được rằng bố gặp mẹ con như thế nào và có con ra sao.

Bố mới đưa chú con, tức là em họ của bố, đi thi đại học. Cảm giác mình như một bậc phụ huynh ấy, lo cho nó từ đầu đến cuối: ăn uống, chỗ ở, thi cử cho đến các mối quan hệ bạn bè trai gái. Tự dưng bố thấy bố không được như những gì bố nghĩ. Vì vậy, tranh thủ, bố viết ra vài lời tâm sự gửi tới con.

Ngày con chào đời, bố sẽ chuẩn bị sẵn tâm lý. Vì vẫn biết trong mắt các ông bố bà mẹ, con mình luôn xinh xắn nhất quả đất. Nhưng thực sự lúc mới sinh, trẻ con đứa nào đứa nấy cũng nhăn nheo, quay quắt lắm. Bố sẽ không nói gì chê con đâu, hứa đấy, bố không muốn bị ông bà chửi cho một trận vì tội phán một câu xanh rờn: "Sao con con nó nhăn nheo như khỉ thế này?".

Những ngày đầu mới chào đời, có lẽ con sẽ chịu thiệt thòi đấy. Vì bố chả biết chơi với trẻ con đâu. Bố không biết đùa, biết nựng, biết dỗ trẻ. Con biết em Thư con cô Hải chứ, hồi nó bé, bố qua thăm, có lúc nó nhìn bố cười mà bố chả biết làm gì ngoài cái hất hàm kèm câu: “Cười gì?". Bữa đó, con bé khóc váng trời cho đến tận lúc bố về. Cho nên, bố nghĩ, thời gian này bố sẽ phải nhờ ông bà nội ngoại chăm con khá nhiều, còn mẹ con mới đẻ, còn yếu, thì để bố chăm, hi, con thông cảm nhé.

Khi con được khoảng 4,5 tuổi, là bắt đầu bố sẽ dần dẫn con vào khuôn khổ đó. Con sẽ đi học vẽ vời, nhảy múa hay đấm đá gì đó, để con bố tham gia Đồ rê mí và giật giải nhất. Gì chứ, được lên truyền hình, sau này tán gái có lợi lắm con ạ! Mà có lẽ bố thích nhất là con học võ, vì kiểu gì bố mẹ cũng sẽ sinh thêm cho con một cô em gái. Sau này nhớ bảo vệ em nó nhé!

Khi đã đi học rồi, việc học hành của con bố sẽ không gò bó, ép buộc. Xưa ông bà nội luôn để bố được tự do học hành, tự do lựa chọn. Bố cũng muốn con được như thế. Việc học, việc rèn luyện phải tự mình ý thức thì mới có thể có được kết quả cao. Bố được giáo dục điều đó ngay từ tầm tuổi này của con rồi.

À, bố sẽ còn bắt con làm quen với việc nấu nướng nữa. Con trai hay ăn uống thất thường, nhất là khi không biết nấu nướng. Như bố và chú Đạt con đó, mấy ngày thi cử có bác Ngọc - tức là chị bố - thì không sao. Đến hôm nay bác Ngọc về quê, bố và chú vừa phải chia nhau gói mỳ tôm duy nhất còn sót lại lúc nửa đêm, do cái tội cả ngày không chịu nấu nướng ăn uống gì. Việc học nấu ăn này, sẽ do mẹ con dạy, chớ có trốn đấy.

Rồi đến khi nào con đủ lớn, bố sẽ kể cho con nghe ngày xưa bố tán mẹ như thế nào, bố mẹ yêu nhau ra sao. Con không biết chứ, bố ngày xưa đào hoa và dẻo mỏ lắm đấy! Nếu tự ý thức tốt được, bố sẽ dẫn con đi thử! Đừng để hổ danh nhà mình, xưa ông nội tán đổ bà nội - hoa khôi trường Thương nghiệp - chỉ bằng một cành ổi. Cao thủ chưa?

Nhắc đến yêu đương, bố chỉ nhắc con một điều duy nhất: Luôn tự chịu trách nhiệm với mọi quyết định của mình, đừng để ảnh hưởng đến người khác. Đó mới là một thằng đàn ông. Xưa bố yêu nhiều, bị đá cũng nhiều. Nhưng bố chưa bao giờ hối hận về những gì đã qua với mình. Yêu và được yêu đã là một niềm hạnh phúc lớn nhất rồi. Còn sau này con yêu ai, như thế nào thì bố chịu, không biết được, nhưng khi xảy ra bất cứ chuyện gì, hãy nhớ lời vừa nãy của bố, suy ngẫm và hy vọng con sẽ có được quyết định đúng đắn.

Bố là người gia trưởng, cũng đại loại như thế đi. Hay nói cách khác là bố bảo thủ, nóng tính, đặc biệt là khi công việc mệt mỏi, áp lực, bố hay cáu gắt lắm. Nhất là ai không theo ý bố. Bố biết thế là không hay. Như hôm nay đưa chú con đi thi đại học về, không nghe lời bố cẩn thận rà soát bài làm, để sai một câu rất đơn giản, thế là bố mắng chú. Đưa chú con đi mua sắm, lơ ngơ không nghe lời bố, bố gắt. Bây giờ ngồi nghĩ lại lại thấy tội nghiệp chú, nhưng bố chịu, chả nói câu nào ra hồn được đâu. Vì thế, sau này nhớ mà nghe lời bố và nhỡ bố có to tiếng thì đừng có bật lại nhé, có thể đến nửa đêm bố ân hận và tìm cách xin lỗi con đó.

…

Bố chỉ mới viết được đến đây thôi, vì cơn hâm của bố cạn rồi.

Hôm trước, ông nội lên chơi, sang thăm em Thư con cô Hải - tức cô Hải em họ bố, lúc ông nội đang nằm nghỉ vì đau lưng, con bé chập chững vác gối ra nằm cạnh ông, nhìn ông lúc đó vui lắm, cười rất hiền. Tự dưng bố chạnh lòng và mong sớm đến ngày con ra đời, để ông nội được bế, được dẫn cháu nội đích tôn của ông đi chơi, không biết lúc đó, ông nội sẽ hạnh phúc đến nhường nào nhỉ. Bố mong được thấy ngày đó lắm.

Cho nên… bố sẽ xúc tiến tìm mẹ con và cho con ra đời nghen. Chờ bố!

P/s: Nhắc lại lần nữa, chắc chắn bố sẽ là một ông bố khó tính và không tình cảm!

----------


## khoaitaycuaem

Hay và đầy ý nghĩa . cảm ơn về bài viết của bác nhé

----------


## thientai206

bố mà cứ viết hay dư lày thì ối ng muốn làm mẹ của con đấy bố ạ  :Smile:

----------


## vivitravel

1 câu chuyện hay đó, có bố như thế này thì tốt

----------


## nguoithat

bố mà viết đượ vậy chắc tình  cảm lấy đây

----------


## congtybaove

rất có ý nghĩa khi đứa con ra đời trưởng thành và đọc được bài này.











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Công ty bảo vệ* Thăng Long xây dựng để trở thành công ty bảo vệ hàng đầu và là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất trong lĩnh vực cung cấp Dịch Vụ Bảo Vệ tại Việt Nam

----------


## dung89

Thật cảm động và ý nghĩa  :Smile:

----------

